# Chewbacca Christmas



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

http://christmaschebacca.ytmnd.com/

Make sure sound is on.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Shoot, I don't have the right plug-ins to run it. Quick time was the only one that came up, and that doesn't work well for me.

Nate, can you just sing it? LOL!


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

that was interesting, I wish there was a animation to go with it.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome! Chewie is always fun.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

He has a beautiful voice


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

My wife (in another room): "Dustin, please stop singing, it is scaring the dogs."

-Dustin


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

I like this one http://vadersings.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

WT flying F!? It's retarted, yet... I can't seem to... resist... LOL!!


----------

